# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  HiMirror, smart mirror, HiMirror, Inc., Lake Forest, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HiMirror, Inc.

Home page - himirror.com/us_en/product/himirror

----------


## Airicist

Meet your personal beauty and health consultant - HiMirror

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> HiMirror analyzes your skin and provides you the Perfect Skin Index, a comprehensive report of your skin condition, offering in-depth, personalized skincare analysis to help you reach your skin goals.

----------


## Airicist

"CES 2017: New Smart Beauty Products from HiMirror Help Consumers Create A "Smart"er Routine"
In a matter of minutes, HiMirror Plus and HiSkin make in-home beauty & health analysis and skincare consultation at the wave of a hand.

January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

What is HiMirror? Your At-Home Beauty and Fitness Consultant

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> HiMirror - the world’s first smart mirror - works with you to devise personalized health and beauty routines. It is a revolutionary new approach to daily beauty, offering in-depth, personalized skincare analysis. HiMirror takes the guesswork out of your routine, allowing you to put your best face forward without wasting time and money.

----------


## Airicist

See more than a simple reflection - HiMirror

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> HiMirror with NEW Remote Control, analyzes your skin and provides you the Perfect Skin Index, a comprehensive report of your skin condition, offering in-depth, personalized skincare analysis to help you reach your skin goals.

----------


## Airicist

How to use new skincare function

Published on Jan 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

HiMirrorMini demo commercial

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> Smart mirror with skin condition assessment and Amazon Alexa integration. Diagnosis and tracking are interesting features. The voice commerce capability makes this product stand out.

----------

